#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Paasactie 2007

## admin

*Problemen met het inzenden van het formulier?
Lees dan: http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...62-post20.html
* 
Voor de liefhebbers.. daar gaan we weer.

Ik zag 2 Hazen vlak voor Pasen | gratis versterker of lichtsturing

Suc6

----------


## sfvb

goed verstopt  :Frown:

----------


## dj_distortion

ja idd erg goed verstopt

----------


## wissink

Ik heb ze al gevonden ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## StijnS

Ik heb er al eentje  :Smile: 
Nog eventjes doorzoeken  :Smile:

----------


## JE Disco Sound

Ik heb ze gevonden maar ik kan niet insturen:S:S:'(:'( hij zegt da tik het al eerder gedaan heb maar toen stond er geen link in:'(:'(

----------


## admin

Als je Jeffrey bent, dan heb ik je eerdere zending eruit gehaald. Je zou nu een nieuwe kunnen insturen. Voor de duidelijkheid: de 
*2 identieke haasjes* zijn redelijk goed verstopt. Je moet dus echt even zoeken. 

Gebruik verder het inzendformulier om mededelingen te doen. Dit wordt door de software gezien als een inzending.

----------


## JE Disco Sound

:Smile:  Admin bedankt :Wink:  ik zal het opnieuw insturen ik heb ze nu wel gevonden

----------


## JE Disco Sound

Ben ik nou de enigste die ze heeft gevonden?? :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------


## mike.h

nou ik kreeg de mail en dacht ik ga eens rondkijken. meteen bij de eerste 2 producten die ik aanklik staat er een haas. dus zo goed zijn ze ook weer niet verstopt. of ik heb gewoon heel veel geluk :Smile:  
ik heb ze natuurlijk meteen gemaild want ik kan wel een nieuwe versterker gebruiken.  :Cool:  

Gr Mike en nog veel zoekplezier voor diegene die de hazen nog zoekt  :Big Grin:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Sodeknetters zeg, zijn inderdaad goed verstopt...

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

En ook ik heb ze al gevonden :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dj empire

Na even zoeken heb ik ze ook gevonden  :Big Grin:

----------


## JE Disco Sound

nou mensen ze zijn niet zo goed verstopt dus ik zou toch wat btr kijken:P:P(en geluk hebben:P)

----------


## djbirdie

Viel nog mee, had er snel twee gevonden!

----------


## dj_distortion

ik moest even door zoeken maar ik heb ze toch gevonde :Big Grin:

----------


## 4uss

Ik heb er 4 gevonden... is dat ook erg?  :Confused:  Ik had ze ongeveer een half uur na het krijgen van de nieuwsbrief al...



Ze zijn wel schattig...

----------


## dexter

> Als je Jeffrey bent, dan heb ik je eerdere zending eruit gehaald. Je zou nu een nieuwe kunnen insturen. Voor de duidelijkheid: de 
> *2 identieke haasjes* zijn redelijk goed verstopt. Je moet dus echt even zoeken. 
> 
> Gebruik verder het inzendformulier om mededelingen te doen. Dit wordt door de software gezien als een inzending.



Zijn er verschillende haasjes dan? :Confused:

----------


## 4uss

Een vriend van me had de haasjes ook gevonden, maar hij kon niet inzenden omdat er volgens de site al gestemd was. Ik denk dat dit komt omdat alle Solcon-klanten met contentfilter hetzelfde proxy-ip hebben... wel een beetje jammer...  :Frown:

----------


## admin

> Ik denk dat dit komt omdat alle Solcon-klanten met contentfilter hetzelfde proxy-ip hebben...



Mocht dit het geval zijn dan kan een inzending ook per gewone mail. Graag naar info@licht-geluid.nl

Vergeet niet de links, je naam, je e-mail adres en wat de voorkeur van je prijs is (versterker of lichtsturing) te vermelden.

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Er staan toch maar 2 hasen op de hele site ? Hoe kom je dan aan 4 ?

----------


## Baszza91

Hehe, heb der eindelijk 2 gevonden. De eerste had ik heel snel, maar de 2de duurde ff wat langer (zo'n 1200 artikelen en 70 minuten verder). Maar goed. Gratis is altijd mooi mee meegenomen. Kan een versterker wel goed gebruiken voor een kleine subje voor op mijn slaapkamer (+/- 600 watt).

In ieder geval veel succes en plezier met zoeken naar de hazen. Ze zijn erg goed verstopt!

Greetzz

----------


## dj_mvandis

De eerste snel gevonden, de andere ongeveer uurtje aan het zoeken geweest  :Smile:  Leuke actie J&H!!

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik ga niet zoeken deze keer
Voorgaande keren iedere keer weer iets leuks (kleins) gevonden, en de verleiding was tegroot om het niet te bestellen... :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Met toeval binnen 5 minuten gevonden  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kevinveerbeek

hoi
ik he ook een foutje gemaakt ik ben metde rechtermuisknop op het haasje gaan staan en toen op snelkoppeling kopiaheeren gedrukt...
en ze in het vakje geplakt...
ik kwam er net achter dat de link van het haasje naar het invul vormulier lijd...
dus dat is fout... :Frown:  
gr.kevin

----------


## admin

Stuur de oplossing maar even met een aparte e-mail naar info @ licht-geluid.nl

----------


## kevinveerbeek

oke bedankt admin

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Wie heeft er gewonnen?

----------


## admin

*Winnaar* is bekend van de *Paasactie 2007*.

De gelukkige is: *Patrick van Sandijk * 

Van harte namens alle medewerkers van J&h Licht en Geluid

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Gefeliciteerd Patrick!  :Smile:

----------


## dj_mvandis

Ook gefeliciteerd Patrick  :Smile: , heb je eigenlijk de lichtsturing / versterker gewonnen?

----------


## Baszza91

Ook namens mij de felicitaties!

Wel jammer dat ik niet heb gewonnen (maar dat heeft iedereen die niet heeft gewonnen :Smile: ).

Greetzz

----------


## DJP-BIM

kijk ik net in de mail, zie het bericht check ik het forum zie ik mijn naam  :Cool:  

J&H bedankt!, en ik heb gekozen voor de lichtdimmer omdat die zeer goedgebruikt kan gaan worden!

----------


## dj_mvandis

Leuke keuze  :Smile: , have fun ermee!

----------


## Ralph Hees

Gefeliciteerd en veel plezier ermee.

----------


## gilly

Namens de winnaar van 2006 gefeliciteerd met je lichtsturing.
dat je er (net als ik met de mixer) veel plezier mee mag hebben

groet Gilbert

----------


## lightzone

veel plezier ermeer (ik moet toegeven dat ik erg jaloers ben :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------

